# Loading North South vs East West



## Malatu (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm in the process of doing my research to purchase an insert.  I've run across the terms that refer to loading wood north south and east west.  Also, Ive read that an east west burns slower than north south. 

Is there a rule of thumb regarding what is more desirable?  Or should a look for an insert that can accommodate both directions?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 12, 2012)

N/S loading is enjoyed be some because it eliminates the possibility of a split rolling and banging into the glass.

In some stoves, E/W burns slower than N/S. But, in the end, it is personal preference. I have two stoves that are strictly east/west and one that can be run either way. It's fun to have options, but as long as your splits fit in the stove and the stove provides enough heat and a long enough burn for your needs, it really does not matter.


----------



## Malatu (Nov 12, 2012)

Is the visual effect better with e/w?  Or doesn't that really matter either.


----------



## Grisu (Nov 12, 2012)

I think N/S is also easier to load as you do not have to reach into the stove to put a piece in the back. The real visual effect with a EPA stove are the secondary flames which are coming down from the top. Those should be more determined by the baffle system than the way the wood is loaded. In any case, I have not heard anyone complaining here that their flame show was not awesome.


----------



## AnalogKid (Nov 12, 2012)

How about a mix of NE/SW?


----------



## realstihl (Nov 13, 2012)

N/S seems to burn up quicker and seems to give a better light show. E/W is slower burn, more sluggish to get temps up. That's in mine anyway.


----------



## KarlP (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree with realstihl.  That's why I try to load a cold stove N/S and reload a warm stove E/W...


----------



## James02 (Nov 13, 2012)

AnalogKid said:


> How about a mix of NE/SW?


 
Some peeps do put 2 n/s on the bottom just so there is a tunnel of air going to the back....


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 13, 2012)

It's really nice to have the choice.  I appreciate it a lot now.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 13, 2012)

I load southeast by northwest . . . once you do it this way you'll wonder why you ever tried it the other ways. 

Actually, unless I cut up 6-10 inch pieces of wood I'm pretty much locked into going east to west with my woodstove.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Nov 13, 2012)

I think most inserts only load East/West unless you cut your wood really short for that purpose.

Its easier to find a free standing stove that loads either way with a 18" split.


----------



## Malatu (Nov 13, 2012)

I've noticed that too.  The only insert I've run across that loads n/s is the Pacific Energy Alderlea T5, though I'm sure there are others (I've just started doing my research).  Based on what I've seen out there, most inserts load e/w but could be loaded n/s only if your wood was cut to 12" +/-


----------



## Grisu (Nov 13, 2012)

Malatu said:


> I've noticed that too. The only insert I've run across that loads n/s is the Pacific Energy Alderlea T5, though I'm sure there are others (I've just started doing my research). Based on what I've seen out there, most inserts load e/w but could be loaded n/s only if your wood was cut to 12" +/-


 
Since fireplaces are usually wider than deep it makes sense that inserts are E/W loaders. PE seems to be the exception there as the Super also loads N/S. It is a feature I really like. After two years of burning I still have no burn scars.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 13, 2012)

I've used stoves that can only be loaded East West and found it kind of restricting. It's nice to be able to load both ways. It generally means you'll have a bigger firebox too.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 13, 2012)

My insert will do 18" either way.  I cut to 16".  It is 2.3 ft3, so not that huge.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 13, 2012)

Malatu said:


> I'm in the process of doing my research to purchase an insert. I've run across the terms that refer to loading wood north south and east west. Also, Ive read that an east west burns slower than north south.
> 
> Is there a rule of thumb regarding what is more desirable? Or should a look for an insert that can accommodate both directions?


 Our stove (Lopi Liberty) can load both ways, we like N/S over E/W. The E/W will burn slower like they have said but loading N/S we have less of a chance of burning ourselves or a split rolling on the glass, we also like the way it burns when loaded N/S.
Zap


----------



## Mainely Saws (Nov 13, 2012)

I have an E/W stove ( Hampton 300 ) & it can be a bit confining but I like to put a couple of the 8" wood bricks N/S & then put my firewood E/W on top of them . I get a good long burn for a 1.7 CF firebox & the view is nice ........


----------



## ColdNH (Nov 13, 2012)

I used to load my old stove N+S 90% of the time due to the fact that you never had to worry about logs rolling onto the glass or reach your had way into the fire. With the Oslo I find myself loading E/W 95% of the time due to the rectangular shape of the stove and the useless front door. I miss loading N/S because you have to be way more careful loading the stove to keep logs from rolling onto the glass.


----------



## Mainely Saws (Nov 13, 2012)

The Hampton H300 E/W stove has removable andirons that are inside of the stove to prevent wood from rolling up against the glass . I'm sure other stoves have them as well ...........


----------



## etiger2007 (Nov 13, 2012)

I can do both in the 2000, I like the fact the logs dont roll out when loading N/S.  If I gather the right sizes ill load three logs E/W and three logs on top of that N/S.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 13, 2012)

Mainely Saws said:


> The Hampton H300 E/W stove has removable andirons that are inside of the stove to prevent wood from rolling up against the glass . I'm sure other stoves have them as well ...........


Jotul and Hearthstone do not have andirons. PE and most steel stoves do not have and irons. In fact, andirons are becoming quite the rarity. More stoves do not have them then stoves that do have them.

VC and Woodstock does, but they are not removable for the most part. The Intrepid has easily removable Andirons.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 13, 2012)

Mainely Saws said:


> The Hampton H300 E/W stove has removable andirons that are inside of the stove to prevent wood from rolling up against the glass . I'm sure other stoves have them as well ...........



I had to look up the specs on your H300 stove.  Weird how they numbered the stove and insert the same but they're pretty different.


----------



## Mainely Saws (Nov 13, 2012)

yes , evidently the Hampton insert has a much larger firebox . I heat solely with wood these days & if I were to get another wood stove , I'd go with a larger firebox for longer overnight burns . Unfortunately my hearth isn't very deep so a number of larger stoves won't fit . I hear so many good things about the HD Englander NC30 that I'm going to get one at the end of the season & plan to use it in my poorly insulated camp with a cathedral ceiling ..........


----------



## blujacket (Nov 13, 2012)

I prefer n-s in my Buck. I'm limited to 16" splits that way though.


----------



## LYHTSPD (Nov 13, 2012)

My Quadrafire 5100i will do either, but with N/S I can get a 22" log in.  E/W I could probably only get 16"-18".  I load N/S and I enjoy not reaching into the belly of the beast.


----------



## Bruinsonfire (Aug 14, 2016)

Anyone have the Lopi freedom insert? If so what's the longest split you can load n/s?


----------

